# Vetassess rejected my priority processing application



## karhl (Aug 28, 2017)

Dear All,

I am a newbie to the forum, hope someone can help me on this....

Vetassess rejected my priority processing application, the reason is they need further research of my qualification and turn me to the normal processing line.

I am applying 511111 contract administrator and it's required at least a diploma as the qualifications. I've got a diploma from Hong Kong, would anyone know what is the criteria of Vetassess judge the comparability of a overseas qualifications?

One more questions, if my qualification have been rejected,I am thinking to get a diploma though RPL, but I am worried about will Vetassess treat my total 13 years working experiences to zero due to they only count working experience after qualified.

A million thanks for the help!


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

karhl said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a newbie to the forum, hope someone can help me on this....
> 
> ...


Could it have something to do with the Chinese Qualifications Verification? I know that if your qualification is from China, they need you to do the Chinese Qualifications Verification before applying for Priority Processing.

Is your qualification from China?


----------



## karhl (Aug 28, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Could it have something to do with the Chinese Qualifications Verification? I know that if your qualification is from China, they need you to do the Chinese Qualifications Verification before applying for Priority Processing.
> 
> Is your qualification from China?


Thanks for the reply! 

This is from Vetassess web site:

"VETASSESS is authorised by China Higher Education Student Information and Career Center (CHESICC) and China Academic Degrees and Graduate Education Development Center (CDGDC) to verify Chinese education qualifications. We verify Chinese qualification documents obtained in China (except for Macau and Hong Kong) issued after 1981. This service verifies the authenticity of documents and does not compare Chinese qualifications with Australian equivalents."

My qualifications is from Hong Kong so I think it is no need for Chinese verification.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

karhl said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> This is from Vetassess web site:
> 
> ...


Ok; not then it seems like it shouldn't be necessary. Is your qualification from a well known school otherwise it might be that they need more time to verify it's standards.


----------



## andrea_m (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, I too am planning to submit my assessment for 511111 contract administrator. Do let me know the AQF Diploma guidelines. Do I need a diploma for 1-2 years or will a professional vendor certification help? with 10 years experience


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

andrea_m said:


> Hi, I too am planning to submit my assessment for 511111 contract administrator. Do let me know the AQF Diploma guidelines. Do I need a diploma for 1-2 years or will a professional vendor certification help? with 10 years experience


Hi,

Diploma will be only counted equivalent to AQF, if its of 2 years or more.


----------

